# interstate u-1850 experience?



## chamilun (Jun 17, 2008)

U1850 12 195 375 100 15.50 7.06 14.25 111 90
heavy, big battery.

anyone used or heard of this battery being used? goes for about $250 /pc


----------



## chamilun (Jun 17, 2008)

let me answer my own question. Those doing battery research (ie everybody) has certainly considered industrial batteries.

Industrial batteries are large format deep cycle batteries intended for forklifts, scrubbers, sweepers, etc. theoretically, they would work well in an EV. The problem is the battery terminals are made out of Lead-Antimony plates rather than Lead-Calcium. This is stronger, but increases gas/Hydrogen loss and as importantly, water loss. The water levels have to be checked frequently, up to once a day. 

so, they would work, and give some pretty good range (albeit with less pep), but there are some big downsides.


----------

